
Machine Intelligence Summit to Be Held on 14th July 2017, in Berlin, Germany - CBIL360
https://www.innoplexus.com/news-posts/machine-intelligence-summit-berlin-2017/
======
CBIL360
There is a panel discussion around “From Past Learning to Predictive Future”
at 13:45 CET on Friday 14th July at Deutsche Telekom Hauptstadtrepräsentanz
Französische Straße 33a-c, 10117 Berlin. The other participants on the panel
are Prof. Christoph von der Malsburg, Barbara Pogorzelska, Josh Chen.

The discussion is on how machine intelligence is used to accomplish the tasks
on reducing efforts and complexity in understanding the data sets to recognise
the patterns and to predict future behaviours. The panel of cross industry
experts shall discuss use cases where machine intelligence predictions have
real impact.

------
arwhatever
This article is an unvite. It's a nonvitation.

